# Phase Technology WL-12 Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Phase Technology WL-12 Discussion Thread*

 

*For the Full Review Click Here*​
*Conclusion*
Overall the Phase Technology WL-12 proved to be a well rounded, solid performing subwoofer, especially considering how tiny it is. The curved cabinet and nice veneer finish project a unique appearance, separating it from a sea of generic black box subwoofers. The driver and PR are both high quality pieces, as is the amp. Add to that the fact it's a 100% domestic product with a very long warranty period, backed by a company who's been in business for over half a century, and you have quite a package. The grill could benefit from an updated mounting system -- and having a little more lower extension would be a bonus as well -- but the WL-12 is a well executed unit with perhaps only one meaningful drawback; it's price. At $1560 it's expensive, even for a wireless, servo-controlled subwoofer. I did find the WL-12 selling on the internet for around $1000, but I'm not sure if that was from an authorized source so that may not be an option. Regardless, if you need a truly diminutive subwoofer, and have the cash, the WL-12 is definitely worth your consideration.

Please feel free to discuss below.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i guess i know what the wood tone sub was now lol.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup, that was the WL-12. I actually divulged what all the subs were about two weeks ago. Check out this post.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

haha i think i mised it.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't mean to nitpick, and I appreciate the review, but those look more like flanged threaded inserts, not T-Nuts. Same principle, but these are much more suitable for mdf, and need less real estate. Cool to see them used, but not surprised that they are used in a USA-made product where these little details still count. You can find them here:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-threaded-inserts/=jgn51f

It was also cool to see servo control implemented in a BASH amp. Points to a different approach in the engineering department.

Please forgive me if my eyes deceive me, and those really are T-Nuts.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

bgarcia17 said:


> Don't mean to nitpick, and I appreciate the review, but those look more like flanged threaded inserts, not T-Nuts.


I suppose it's possible they're inserts. I know most t-nuts have prongs, which is the most visible way to discern between them, but not all of them do. I was able to get the screws very tight, so whichever type they used the driver and PR can be snugged down very well.


----------

